# Possible preg....showing all signs but so slim :( Normal maybe?



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

My cat Skitz should be if we have worked the dates out, due to drop anytime now. She has showed all the signs of been preg, slight bulge, morning sickness, food appittite fluctuating, sleeping a lot, nesting to a degree, affectinate so much more than before, would never sit on anyone knee, now she sleeps peacefully on both mine and my hubbys.
The only things that suggest she may not be is the fact that her nipples are not really 'that' pink, (although they tend to have wart liek lumps around that dissapear after a few days) strange i know!! and the fact that she is so slim. she eats loads, alwasy has food down, has been chewing away on grass the past couple of days.

Her stomach from underneath is swollen and hard, but cannot feel anything major (ie kitten heads etc) although there is movemnet of some sort felt when she is on my knee.

Im confused, she was seen in the garden mating. Is it a possible phantom or something else?

:confused1:

Have uploaded pic's. Tried to get her underbelly but...she been fussy today where that is concerend befoer she would let me stroke it.

Also she is getting irratable if i touch the end of her tail (where it connects to her butt)

Strange>?! is this normal please ???


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there, to me her nipples look like she is pregnant. If you look on my thread Honey day 63 I have a pic of my cat who is pregnant. My cat is not very big so maybe a small litter? and perhaps the same for yours.How far gone is she? My cat is 64 days today so due any time. I have seen quite distinct movements have you seen any in your cat? I think a false pregnancy is not very common in cats and if you say she is nearly due I would have thought if it was false she would have shown signs of going into heat again by now but Im not an expert am new to this too! Hopefully an experienced breeder will be on to help you.Good luck!
Emma.


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hiya,
Thanks for your reply. If i have worked it out correctly she should be around the 60-63 days. I dont see any movement and she is been rather fussy today and wont let me near her stomach so cant check there. 
I think it will be a small litter tbh. Its her first (she is nearly 4 yrs old).
I can feel like flutters in her stomach when she is lied on me other than that nothing really


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

As you can see from the pic her nipples are pink although not as pink as yours, some of them are a little more pinker than the one in the photo


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The nipples are much larger and pinker than they would be in a non-pregnant cat!


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Dont worry I only felt flutters to start with but now I can see proper kicks you will probably notice in a few days. My cat wont let me anywhere near her belly if I put my hand on it she nips me and you also mention yr girl not liking you touching her tail near the back end well my girl is exactly the same. Apart from these things she is a lot more affectionate wanting a fuss and sitting on my lap when she never used to. Just keep an eye on yr girl Im sure she will be pregnant if you saw her mating and she hasnt had another heat Id say she def is! Take care and keep us posted


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> The nipples are much larger and pinker than they would be in a non-pregnant cat!


I agree totally if you compare to a non-pregnant cat your cats nipples are def pink and large!!!


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

Great thanks  Will def keep you posted . :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

4 years old outdoor cat, unspayed and it's only her first litter?


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi im having similar things with my cat at the mo she is nearly 4wks pregnant her nips are pink and like bullets and her tummy is swollen but today she doent seem as swollen im just hoping that things will be ok.and i have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> 4 years old outdoor cat, unspayed and it's only her first litter?


Is it her first? :confused1:


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes strange as it may sound, She was a complete in door cat when. However we recenly moved house where we have a huge garden. We wanted her to have one litter before we had her done, so have slowly intruduced her to the out doors.



> hi im having similar things with my cat at the mo she is nearly 4wks pregnant her nips are pink and like bullets and her tummy is swollen but today she doent seem as swollen im just hoping that things will be ok.and i have my fingers crossed for you


Im sure all will be ok princessa rags. At four weeks i do believe their weight will be at the stage where they start to seem fatter. Over the next 3-4 week she should get bigger. Just keep an eye on her.

A correction also on Skitz's dates.... she should be 55-60 days


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes this is her first litter


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Why would you want her to have a litter when thousands of mogs are looking for homes already?

You dont just risk her life getting her pregnant, you risk her getting feline aids and leukaemia too.

I hope for your sake mum and babies are ok, because it's really irresponsible.


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

Excuse me for 'arguing back' but as an adult i believe i have the choice to do so. As many other people do. The kittens will ALL be homed and well looked after. Please dont insinuate someone irrisponable for their actions when you dont know them or their situation.

Im sure people come on places like this for a touch of genuine advice from people in same situations or have know of of them.... NOT to be criticized! 

Its really people with opinions liek yours that destroy this world not cats and kittens!

Gladly your opinion really doesnt effect the way i see things.

Thanks to the rest you for not judging me

Also for your infomation LisaLQ she had a full check up and the full go ahead from the vet before hand!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

In that case I'd change vets, because he's clearly stupid.

I never suggested you were destroying the world, but I am suggesting that your kittens homes could have gone to a rescue and saved some of the genuinely needy ones.

I think it is very irresponsible to keep a cat as an indoors cat, then let it out to get pregnant by anyone, on the say so of your vet. If you were responsible you would have picked a healthy male cat to mate her to at the very least, instead of letting whoever have a go.

And no, I'm not ashamed of saying it, I've read far too many similar threads here over the last few weeks, oh look at me, my cat got pregnant, isnt that fab. Tell that to the rescue with 75 cats needing homes.


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

I never 'let her out on the intention of getting preganant' As i mentioned we have moved to a house with garden and wanted her to be an out door cat fully. Before hand we had a small yard. I didint know when she was out thats he had come on heat.. so that wasnt planned. However it has happened now so...

Either way your opinion doesnt concern me..i didnt ask for critisizm i asked for advice.

Ppl will lead their own lives and choose their own path.... you lead yours with rats i lead mine with cats 

Have a pleasant evening 

Any 'not critisim welcome '

Once again thanks all that have replied :thumbup:


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I breed rats responsibly, with a long pedigree history, I dont go to the vet, ask him if it's ok for my cat to get pregnant, then throw it outside when it's used to staying in with the sole intention of having kittens...


----------



## greyhounder (Jul 30, 2009)

Its hard to say really,, Sounds like she is showing alot of the :arf:"PREGERRS":arf: signs though.
But then again, my dog Willow had a phantom pregnency, was doing all the signs eg Making a bed/nest bit nipples belly big enough, she even had milk in her nipples and she didnt drop so you never know,,
Squeeze Nipples to see if she has milk, Keep us Updated, and if she dose "drop" Give us some Photos.

Regards,
_Greyhounder_

:thumbup:


----------



## joe powell (Jun 21, 2010)

Hope everything goes well also Peachy i have been put in the same spot as you my cat is an outdoor cat and we was going to get her spaded the vet said she is pregnant, and i do not believe in killing them because they have been created much like you as it is in humane and also i wanted her to be pregnant and have a litter before she was spaded so then she had a litter of her own.

joe


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Speaking as a former responsible breeder of pedigree cats (and rats!) my main worry in this girl's case would be Chlamydiosis which can cause unterine inertia in pregnant queens, necessitating a C-section. A vaccine is available but not given as routine by vets unless requested by breeders. 

A small litter (1-2 kittens) is another worry as there may not be enough movement from them to help along the birth.

Without prejudice, if this was my queen I would have her scanned to estimate numbers or if she is indeed pregnant, and prepare myself for the possibility of an emergency caesarian. Which may not happen...... but I would definitely be on the alert, more than I would with one of my past planned breedings, especially as the girl is an older maiden which is in itself an unusual situation for most feline pregnancies, planned or otherwise. The advanced age carries other risks in itself.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I won't make any judgment upon you as what you do is none of my business. Your cat doesn't, to me, look pregnant in the least - aside from her pink, enlarged nipples but that can also happen when they're about to come into call/whilst calling.

If she's not pregnant and assuming you actually witnessed matings then I would imagine that, at four years old, having been allowed to call for approx 3 years without mating that she either has cystic ovaries or endometritis (or any one of the other many reproductive problems) which could very well prevent her from becoming pregnant anyway. Entirely up to you if you have her spayed IF you discover she isn't pregnant but if she were mine I wouldn't be risking her health.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

OP I've only skimmed the thread so forgive me. Have you taken your girl to the vet? My vet scanned my girl and estimated 3-4, we ended up with 5!

I would deff find out how far she is, you may still be able to get an emergency spay for her.

Good luck, I am extremely lucky in that 3 of the kittens are staying here with me, 1 with my mum and 1 is going to leah84.

Are kittens awesome? Yes. Would I go through this again? Hell no. Cotton had a very straight forward birth but a number of things could have gone wrong.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As a ps to the above, aside from anything else, I'd strongly advise you have her tested for deadly infectious feline diseases such as feline leukaemia and FIV (put simply, feline AIDS).


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> As a ps to the above, aside from anything else, I'd strongly advise you have her tested for deadly infectious feline diseases such as feline leukaemia and FIV (put simply, feline AIDS).


:thumbup: I have had to have 2 kittens tested for this in the past as they were continuously ill with cat flu  Thankfully they did not have it and their immune system grew stronger.

I only paid £20 to have a test for Cotton done. I wanted it done as I didn't want to go through the worry again and I rescued her from a less than clean place


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

That must have been a relief  And £20... very reasonable!

I just think that (talking about the OP's cat here) that it's such a risk when they've been mated, accidentally or otherwise, by the local romeo. I don't think people realise that the male is either (a) an out and out stray and therefore at much higher risk of carrying deadly diseases or (b) owned by someone who doesn't give a damn about getting their cat neutered, allowed to roam and fight, as unneutered males do, with the same end result anyway... high risk of contracting and passing on fatal diseases. It would worry the life out of me if one of mine had been mated in such circumstances


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sequeena, I'm so slow on the uptake at times! When I said "as a ps to the above... testing, etc" - that was referring to my post above and directed at the OP re her cat. Your post just happened to appear before I sent mine


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> Sequeena, I'm so slow on the uptake at times! When I said "as a ps to the above... testing, etc" - that was referring to my post above and directed at the OP re her cat. Your post just happened to appear before I sent mine


Don't worry, I know what you meant


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

peachy83 said:


> Yes strange as it may sound, She was a complete in door cat when. However we recenly moved house where we have a huge garden. *We wanted her to have one litter before we had her done, so have slowly intruduced her to the out doors.*


+



peachy83 said:


> *I never 'let her out on the intention of getting preganant'* As i mentioned we have moved to a house with garden and wanted her to be an out door cat fully. Before hand we had a small yard. I didint know when she was out thats he had come on heat.. so that wasnt planned. However it has happened now so...
> 
> Either way your opinion doesnt concern me..i didnt ask for critisizm i asked for advice.
> 
> ...


Please look at the bold type. It appears you are not clear on your own intentions.



peachy83 said:


> Excuse me for 'arguing back' but as an adult i believe i have the choice to do so. As many other people do. The kittens will ALL be homed and well looked after. Please dont insinuate someone irrisponable for their actions when you dont know them or their situation.
> 
> Im sure people come on places like this for a touch of genuine advice from people in same situations or have know of of them.... NOT to be criticized!
> 
> ...


Again please look at the bold type. Unfortunatly I think you have things a little muddled up. It is in fact people like you who are the cause of many cat rescue centres being full to bursting point, with cats and kittens that are unwanted or abused.

If you wanted what was best for your girl you would have had full medical work up done for your girl, and you would have taken the time to find a stud/tom who also had the same done. Turfing you calling girl outside to mate with any TOM Dick or Harry was a crazy thing to do.

Having the 'full go ahead' by you vet is only one side of the partnership. How could you possible know what Tom mates with your girl? and if he has any health problems, some of which can be fatal to your girl and her kittens.

*Having said all that, the dead is now done. You have come to the forums to ask advice. I will offer any advice I can, as I am sure others will. But please do not make excuses for such an irresponsible act.*



sequeena said:


> OP I've only skimmed the thread so forgive me. Have you taken your girl to the vet? My vet scanned my girl and estimated 3-4, we ended up with 5!


Just curious hun, but did you get her scanned? I have only ever seen pics of your girl without a shaved belly? Do you have any pics of her shaved belly as I'd be interested to see them!

I was going to get Rilly scanned, but after talking it through with my mentor it was decided it would cause more stress than was needed for Rilly. But if we do continue with breeding, and I ever do get a girl scanned for what ever reason I'd like to see where they shave. I've read that they shave one or both sides of the belly for a scan


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Just curious hun, but did you get her scanned? I have only ever seen pics of your girl without a shaved belly? Do you have any pics of her shaved belly as I'd be interested to see them!
> 
> I was going to get Rilly scanned, but after talking it through with my mentor it was decided it would cause more stress than was needed for Rilly. But if we do continue with breeding, and I ever do get a girl scanned for what ever reason I'd like to see where they shave. I've read that they shave one or both sides of the belly for a scan


Sorry Aurelia no I have no pics. The vet only clipped at her fur though (did not shave). I didn't realise you had to shave the fur :confused1: :eek6:

Jesus the more I sit here and wonder the more reasons I can think of for changing my vet.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

That's why I asked, I wasn't sure if what I read was true. I had imagined the same kind of shaving as you see when a girl has been spayed  Maybe they don't need to shave and a clipping is fine?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> That's why I asked, I wasn't sure if what I read was true. I had imagined the same kind of shaving as you see when a girl has been spayed  Maybe they don't need to shave and a clipping is fine?


I don't know, I never questioned it :confused1: 

Google is only giving me CAT scans as results 

Just some more info my vet scanned all over her belly I really, she said she wanted to make sure no-one was hiding (even though the machine thingy was on a bit of a blinker). She missed one  :lol:


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Maybe they don't need to shave and a clipping is fine?


As long as lots of jelly is used and there's good conductance then a shave probably wouldn't be necessary. You get rid of the hair to get rid of any air that would be between the scanner probe and the start of the cat because otherwise you don't get any results. If you can see things on the inside then obviously you have removed enough hair.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

HannahKate said:


> As long as lots of jelly is used and there's good conductance then a shave probably wouldn't be necessary. You get rid of the hair to get rid of any air that would be between the scanner probe and the start of the cat because otherwise you don't get any results. If you can see things on the inside then obviously you have removed enough hair.


:thumbup: Thank you for that!


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

Its simple really a little muddle up of words. Yes she was an indoor cat Yes we wanted her to go out doors because we had a huge garden she could enjoy, Yes we wanted her to have a litter. However No we didnt know she had come in heat when she was out one time, (And she only went inthe garden NEVER of it) No we didnt plan on her getting caught by any old tom! She was to be mated with a reliable cat. She HAD been health checked and the vet said she was in good health.

Thanks for all your help.

I will take her to the vet sequeena and see if he will scan, although im notbettin gon it atm as she doesnt like anyone other than myself and my husband.

Im not irrisponsable, accidents can happen and DO happen.


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol, for you information and as you already seem to have jumped the gun and made your own desicion....I NEVER said it was a ped, as you can clearly see she isnt one.

I never mentioned getting her tested, someone suggested to me that i should.

Your allowed to speak your mind.... As you dont know the circimstances i am just going to miss what you said tbh.

I thought i would get some good advice from here and indeed i have from a few. However others....well i certainly wish i hadnt bothered. It seems to be one rule for one 'set' of ppl and another for others. 

Once again thanks to those that did give good idvice. 

Any way this post can be closed as i shall not be using this site anymore.??

It annoys me that i come on here for a little advice and basically get abused! Ridiculas


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

the OP has asked for help to find out if her cat may be pregnant, so can we keep from any nasty comments and give any helpful advise we can, whatever our views, the cat may be pregnant, and the OP has asked for our advise, not what she should or could of done, thank you.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

People will still help you Peachy (me included), but the other reactions you have are perfectly normal. They are also pretty tame TBH.

I don't think you have been abused, I think you have maybe heard things that hurt as you know they are true. I would be more concerned (I've said this twice this week!) if you didn't react to what people have said, that would mean you didn't give a toss about your girl 

There is no reason for you to up roots and leave. Stick around there will still be plenty of people willing to give you advice, and you may well need some good advice in the coming days and weeks.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Peachy please dont take offence to certain peoples comments. There are lots of people who are very helpful on here who can give you advice.I hope that you dont leave because of these comments.My Honey looks like she is in first stages of labour as we speak! If you want any advice you can always private message me.
Emma


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you Aurelia and colliemerles, that is all i was looking for, a little advice. 

Yes i know she shouldnt be out when not spayed adn i know that 95% of the world think it is wrong for a cat to be allowed to become preganat if it isnt a pedagree and simply for breeding, however as the kittens will have great homes i dont feel so bad.

I have no reason to lie in what i have said or 'fob' ppl off. No the male that she was going to be mated with wasnt pedagree, however has had all his shots etc and has been checked by a vet.

I didnt think any other cat would dare come in the garden tbh as she isnt so great with strangers inc stange cats 

And as i had mentioned she was an indoor cat. By moving and having the garden i wanted her to explore the outdoors, so was introduced to the garden. 99.9% of the time under supervison for a 10-15 mins each day. Little did i know a tom whould jump the fence and have his wicked way. We had no idea she had come into season as she hadnt been calling. (her last heat when we think she got caught was begining of may)

I know most people think it is wrong and yes that hurts. I dont like to be seen as irresponsible, i have done everything by the book with her, Ie jabs etc. Only thing i didnt do is get her spayed.

Anyway.....She hasnt been in heat as mentioned since then, her nipple have been pink like that for approx 5 weeks now so...Im going to book her into vets anyway to suggest the scan as sequeena suggested. Fingers crossed


----------



## peachy83 (Jun 22, 2010)

> Hi Peachy please dont take offence to certain peoples comments. There are lots of people who are very helpful on here who can give you advice.I hope that you dont leave because of these comments.My Honey looks like she is in first stages of labour as we speak! If you want any advice you can always private message me.
> Emma


Aww Honeybunch congradulations and thank you.:thumbup:


----------

